# Black Algae on java moss



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

My java moss has exploded and covered my waterfall, but unfortunately black algae has started to grow on it. I'm pretty sure it is brush algae, but it's really unsightly and I don't know how to get rid of it. It also is growing on the top of the rocks in the stream. Anybody have any suggestions on how to get rid of it?

Luke


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2005)

I dont know how to get rid of it, but i think i might have the same problem in its infancy. I got one large white beach rock that is starting to get overgrown with regular moss. It also has an evergrowing patch of black bristly rough moss, algea, waterever. All i know is that its rough like the bristles of a brush and it grows like moss. Its not growing in the water though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2005)

Whats up Luke,
I had/have the same problem with the java moss on my waterfall. It still comes back from time to time; dont know why, but I dont really care becasue I can get rid of it just by spraying it off with a somewhat high-pressure stream of water. The stream setting on a spray bottle works good. Once it's gone for me, it stays gone for quite a while. There are long-term ways to control it, but they arent really practical in our frog-keeping situation. Methods such as controlling how much light it gets, reducing the nutrients in the water, or adding algae eating organisms. Later.
-David


----------

